# Hello all



## Dylan (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello to everyone. I saw a link on another site and decided to come over and check it out. Hopefully I can get some good ideas for my halloween party and costume contest.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Dylan. If you can't extract a good idea out of at least one of us, then we're not nearly as crazy about Halloween as we think we are. :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Heyya Dylan! I'm a newbie, but I think you'll have a blast here!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

wow, finaly another teenager on the Forum... opps don't tell Matt or Coiln I said that. Welcome to er.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, man that was fast replies. I was checking out the post about the haunt calender. Man, thats what I'm talkin about. Hot chicks in costume! Woohoo! I need one of them calenders to keep up with stuff. (right!)
claymud, cool! Were the same age.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Dylan said:


> claymud, cool! Were the same age.


Yeah, and u better stay, there should be two yonger people harrasing the oldies here anyway


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Watch it you young whippersnapper. I'm only about a hundred years older than you!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Dylan, I just joined yesterday and absolutely love it! I hope you enjoy it as much as I am!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dylan, Welcome to the forum. Make yourself at home.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

yes Welcome Dylan. I am sure you will find kindred souls here


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hella said:


> yes Welcome Dylan. I am sure you will find kindred souls here


I never knew... what does a kindered soul mean?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi again Dylan, nice to chat anatomy with you earlier tonight, lol.

And Clay, a "kindered" soul doesn't mean anything, lol, a kindred soul is one of like mind or passion.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, Dylan! Glad to have you around, and of course glad to share ideas.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How did I miss this?

Welcome Dylan, looking foward to your input


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I say a big hello......in a small voice from the dark corner. :xbones:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Dylan!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Dylan.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 1, 2006)

thanx every1! i can tell this is a cool site already.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to the board Dylan


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to your nightmare... lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome Dylan!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

